# Merlin Agilis hunting....



## merlinluvr (Feb 6, 2010)

If any of you have or know of someone in your network with a L Agilis for sale please let me know. I love mine and have had no desire since I bought it to upgrade.....probably won't ever. So, before they completely disappear I want to snag another if the price is right. Probably don't want a complete bike as I enjoy building my own and can save a ton of $ doing so. I can't get on this site via the work laptop so please have them email me at the following....thanks! [email protected]


----------

